# My new favorite BBQ sauce



## DaveSoMD (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, so I was at Marshall's the other day because I needed some retail therapy.  In the food aisle I came across this BBQ sauce called "The Original Australian BBQ Sauce".   Intrigued I checked the ingredient list and it sounded pretty good, so I figured, okay, let me give it a try... boy was I glad I did.  A nice balance of spice and sweet and tomato-smokey taste.  YUM!  

They also had Steak Sauce and something called Ketchup for Grownups (it has Chilis in it). I got those too but haven't had a chance to try them.  But a good reason to make steak and fries this weekend I think.


----------



## mcnerd (Jul 31, 2010)

But you didn't get any for the rest of us.....


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry...  there was only one bottle left on the shelf.  I do better next time.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 31, 2010)

I have left strict instructions with FedEx to be on your doorstep as soon as you come home with my share of the sauce and they will deliver it same day (collect of course! )

Oh, and I totally understand retail therapy.  The day before Dad came home I was looking for some items I needed and found myself in front of my favourite Asian market.  Very frustrated by not being able to find the equipment I needed, I walked in and 30 minutes and the same amount of dollars later I came out very satisfied with two bags of wonderful treasures!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweet Baby Ray's ......only because they were on sale last summer for 99cents for each 18oz bottle (reg $3.69) so I picked up about 50 bottles of assorted flavors.  They're actually very good and I still have several bottles left, more than enough for the rest of the year.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be sure to stop by and see if they have put any more out.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 1, 2010)

You hit the jackpot Dave and Roadfix!!
My favorite is "Jack Daniel's Original No 7"......I pick it up whenever it's on sale.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 1, 2010)

Kayelle, my favourite sauce is one I make with Jack Daniel's.  It is slow simmered for forever!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweet Baby Ray's!!!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a favorite recipe too, but it takes a long time to make so I keep looking for bottled ones I can use.  Asided from this new one my other favorite is Stubb's BBQ Sauce.


----------



## SillyOldBear (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have never had Bone Suckin' sauce, it's another really good one to try.  They have a thin and thick version, as well as a hot one.  The thin and thick taste almost the same, but I like the thicker, because it sticks to the meat more evenly.  They have rubs and other stuff too.  We get it at specialty shops here in Va, but they have a website with other locations listed.  Bone Suckin' Sauce | Welcome To The Official Home!

I've tried Stubbs - and it's good too - And I'll have to keep a lookout next time I go to Marshall's for The Original Australian BBQ Sauce.  Sounds good!

MMmmmm now I need to make bbq chicken tonight..

SOB


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 2, 2010)

I've not seen Bone Suckin' sauce locally. I'll have to look around for it at some of the stores I don't frequent that often.  My biggest complaint with most BBQ sauces is they are far to sweet for my taste.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweet Baby Ray's


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 2, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I've not seen Bone Suckin' sauce locally. I'll have to look around for it at some of the stores I don't frequent that often.  My biggest complaint with most BBQ sauces is they are far to sweet for my taste.



I so agree with you, Dave.  That is why I make my own sauce.  With Dad's diabetes, DH's gluten and lactose intolerance and my just plain aversion to anything too sweet (helps a lot when you are a cake baker  LOL!), it is just safer to make it from scratch and saves trying to read those tiny ingredient labels.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 2, 2010)

Barbara said:


> Sweet Baby Ray's


 
Tied it before, again it was too sweet for my tastes. I'm just plain picky I guess.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 2, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> it is just safer to make it from scratch and saves trying to read those tiny ingredient labels.


 
I read them actually.  If H-F Corn Syrup is in the 1st or 2nd place on the list I usally pass it by because I KNOW it will be too sweet.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 5, 2010)

My wife likes Cattlemans and KC Masterpiece. She is the only one in my family that buys brand named sauce. The rest of us use home made sauces. I love my daughters mustard based sauce and most of my other folks like her tomatoe based sauce. When we Q at my house my daughter generally makes three different sauces,a tomatoe/vinegar based sauce, a sweet tomatoe based sauce and the mustard based sauce.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 9, 2010)

I doctor mine up so it's not so sweet.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 9, 2010)

i make a salt free bbq sauce. it is really, really good. lasts forever in fridge anyone else needing to cut salt out of diet, can pm me for recipe .


----------



## Aussie Chick (Aug 16, 2010)

I make my own BBQ that tastes the same as my favourite one from back in Australia.  No salt in it at all which makes for a nice change.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2010)

I also don't like sweet sauces so I avoid KC Masterpiece, SweetBaby Ray's and others.  I've made my own BBQ sauce and it's pretty good.  For a bottled sauce I like Bullseye Original.


----------

